# Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

*A**pple brachte Beschwerde in die  Internationalen Handelskomision ein!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apple sieht in den HTC Geräten einen Verstoß gegen von Patente von Apple, dies ist der 48 Rechtsstreit um Android, Googles OS.
Anscheinden versucht Apple den Mobile Sektor komplett ansich zu binden oder es allen andren So schwer wie möglich zu machen ihre Produckte zu vermarkten. 


> Laut dem Patentrechtsexperten Florian Mueller  handelt es sich dabei bereits um die 48. Klage rund um  Patentverletzungen in Googles Betriebssystem Android. Drei der fünf  aufgeführten Patente nutzt Apple auch in einem umfangreichen  Rechtsstreit mit Samsung. Bereits im März 2010 hatte Apple bei der ITC  eine Beschwerde gegen HTC eingereicht. Damals wurden eine Liste mit zehn  Patenten vorgelegt, die das Unternehmen aus Taiwan angeblich verletzt.  Mueller geht davon aus, dass Apple mit Hilfe der zweiten Beschwerde auf  Nummer sicher gehen will, so dass eine Entscheidung zum Nachteil von HTC  wahrscheinlicher wird.


Apple strebt mit dierser Klage das Verboot von allen HTC Geräten die mit Googles Android an.

​
Quelle: Apple fordert Verkaufsverbot fr HTC-Gerte - WinFuture.de​


----------



## PCuner (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Man früher war ich ja ein Fan von Apple, aber langsam gehen die ja einem derbe auf den Sack. Ständig irgendein Rechtsstreit mit irgendjemandem....


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Naja alle anderen Großen ITFirmen befinden sich momentan auch in einer solchen Lage


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja selbst Iphone User aber dieser Versuch an die Alleinherschafft im Smartphone Sektor zu erlangen ist eher peinlich und zeigt wie groß die Geldgier bei den Äpfeln rund um Stevie ist!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Vielleicht solltest du in die Überschrift "fordert" o.Ä. reinschreiben, denn das klingt so, als ob es das Verkaufsverbot schon gäbe 

Bisher ists ja nur ein feuchter Traum vom Stevey.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Es gab doch mal irgend ne riesige Grafik, wer mit wem so im Streit wegen Patenten liegt. Langsam wirds aber echt armseelig. In meinen Augen schadet das viel mehr dem Image als das es wirklich Nutzen bringt. Die verkaufsverbote setzen sich doch nie durch, und wenn dann nur für max 48h


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Das glaube ich nicht wenn die das Verbot durchsetzen können dann wird sich das nicht so schnell wieder ändern lassen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Apple verkraftet es nicht das sich andere Smartphones auch gut verkaufen  . Und ich finde Android ist um Welten besser als IOS


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Apple verkraftet es nicht das sich andere Smartphones auch gut verkaufen  . Und ich finde Android ist um Welten besser als IOS



Mich interessiert mal was dir an IOS nicht passt?


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Wird eh nicht durchgehen...



> Naja alle anderen Großen ITFirmen befinden sich momentan auch in einer solchen Lage


 
In was für einer "Lage"? Verwickelt in Kindergarten-Patentstreite? Na ja... bei weitem nicht alle


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Bei Samsung kann ich die Klage ja verstehen, da sie ein solches Verbot für Apple forderten, aber warum HTC?


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Mir gefällt nicht das das IOS ein geschlossenes OS ist und das geht für mich garnicht, immer die Songs per Itunes rüberspielen das würde mir sowas von am Sack gehen und das ich es nur an einem Pc synchronisieren kann. Und da frag ich mich wer hat sich das ausgedacht.


----------



## .Mac (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Was zur Hölle ist ein* Smartfon*?

@T War abzusehen, Patentrecht ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr treffend geregelt.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Rumgezanke um die letzten Cent aus dewn Usern rauszubekommen.


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Kann es sein das bei Apple nur noch Kleinkinder arbeiten? 
Ich mein, Rechtsstreit ist ja ganz normal, aber Apple geht zu weit, die machen sich nur noch lächerlich.

Nur weil HTC n besseres OS hat und von der Qualität und Handhabung locker ran kommt, mhmm, ist Apple neidisch oder wie? Ich werd auf jeden fall weiterhin HTC Handys kaufen, auch wenn ich sie mir für 200€ versand aus Somalia bestellen muss.


----------



## Vortox (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Überarbeite mal die News, die Rechtschreibung ist jetzt nicht so.

BTT:
Die Patentstreitereien in letzter Zeit nerven mich einfach nur noch. Ich mag Softwarepatente nicht.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Also ich denke wenn die wirklich ein Patent von Apple verletzten das sollten die das ändern


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Wer verletzt denn bitte keine Patente von Apple?
Samsung verletzt mit Runden Ecken Apples Patente, ein Eierbecher namens Eipott ebenfalls, nicht HTC sollte etwas ändern sondern Apple


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Nö die die es zuerst erfunden haben haben auch das Recht die Gebühren zu bestimmen oder besser gesagt ob es verwendet wird


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Wusste gar nicht das Apple runde ecken erfunden hat


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Patentstreit... (ist aber schon älter...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Nicht Apple oder HTC sind schuld, sondern das verkackte Patentsystem der Amis


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Langsam wird es lächerlich!

IOS ist doch eh unterlegen.
1. Bindung an Itunes
2. geschlossenes System( beide lassen sich glaub ich umgehen,oder?)
3. für die HW ist das IPhone schlicht zu teuer!

Glaub auch ,dass das Amerikanische Patentsystem schlud ist!


----------



## Vortox (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



zøtac schrieb:


> Samsung verletzt mit Runden Ecken Apples Patente


apple hatte sich die proportionen sichern lassen


> ein Eierbecher namens Eipott ebenfalls


der eipott wurde wegen verwechslungsgefahr abgemahnt, unsinn wie ich finde

apple übertreibt es in letzter zeit aber extrem


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Oh eine neue Lachnummer aus dem Hause des angebissenen Apfels . Die sollte lieber mal aufpassen, dass sie sich durch diesen Kindergarten nicht irgentwann den Rest vom Logo(/Image) selber aufessen...


@ALL: Apropos Kindergarten: Lasst diesen Thread bitte nicht zum Fanboy-Krieg verkommen. Jedes OS hat seine Vor- und Nachteile udn jeder sollte selber entscheiden welches er wählt .


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ist doch ihr gutes Recht die Patente einzuklagen, wer würde das nicht machen?


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich hab ein Samsung Galaxy S II gekauft. Übrigens hier auf PCGH als günstigstes im Preisvergleich gesehen, war bei uns in der Stadt, gleich zu der Firma hingefahren und direkt gekauft. 

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass ich jetzt mal die nächsten zwei Jahre bedient bin, und mich nicht mehr um solches Zeugs von Apple kümmern muss.  Geht mir kompletto am Südpol vorbei, was die Jungs machen!


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Das wars für Apple definitiv hier. Das nächste Handy wird sicher wieder ein HTC (leider war ich nach dem TytnII auf das 3G umgestiegen) und seitdem gehts mit mit und Apple stetig bergab... Mal schauen wie lange das Apfeltelefon noch erfolgreich ist. Denn nach Empfangsproblemen und nun dem echt armseligen Rechtsstreit mit HTC denke ich werden viele User auch vom Apple-Boot abspringen.


----------



## X Broster (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Warum müssen sich einige User wieder bei der Ehre erfasst vorkommen? 
Da muss man nichts reden von wegen der Hersteller ist *** oder super toll. 

Verletzen sie Patente zahlen sie, verletzen sie gegen keine Patente wird nichts passieren.
Ohne Grund geschieht da nichts. Basta.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Jo genau, also abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



.Mac schrieb:


> @T War abzusehen, Patentrecht ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr treffend geregelt.


 Wus?! 


Wie sehe denn die Alternative zum momentanen Patentsystem aus? Tausende schmarotzende Gesellschaftsparasiten .... erm ... ich meine tausende für die Gesellschaft wertvolle Leistungsträger auf die wir alle in unserem täglichen Leben angewiesen sind, wie z.B. die Patentrechts-Anwälte würden über Nacht ihr bescheidenes Millioneneinkommen verlieren - WILLST DU UNMENSCH DAS ETWA !?!?!?


----------



## AeroX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ist doch ihr gutes Recht die Patente einzuklagen, wer würde das nicht machen?


 
Joa, so seh ich das auch. Als ob HTC nicht das selbe mache würde.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

*Florian Müller ??*
Ist das nicht der Patentaktivist der im Heise Forum immer runtergemacht wird wegen seinen einseitigen "Analysen"?


----------



## Medcha (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wus?!
> 
> 
> Wie sehe denn die Alternative zum momentanen Patentsystem aus? Tausende schmarotzende Gesellschaftsparasiten .... erm ... ich meine tausende für die Gesellschaft wertvolle Leistungsträger auf die wir alle in unserem täglichen Leben angewiesen sind, wie z.B. die Patentrechts-Anwälte würden über Nacht ihr bescheidenes Millioneneinkommen verlieren - WILLST DU UNMENSCH DAS ETWA !?!?!?


 Mac hat völlig recht. Die Grundlagen dieser Rechtsprechung werden wohl aus ganz anderen Zeiten stammen. Für die digitale Welt unbrauchbar. Und wie du richtig "veräppelst", ist es mehr ein Geschäftsfeld von schmierigen Rechtsverdrehern, die der Welt aber so GAR NICHTS zurück geben. 
Das gleiche Problem gibt es ja auch auf einem ganz anderen Sektor. Ihr habt doch bestimmt alle mal von dem Konzern "Monsanto" gehört. Die haben sich Patente auf DNA-Strukturen von Anbaupflanzen wie Mais oder Weizen geben lassen - weltweit. Und so haben die das "Recht", Bauern, die eine Pflanze mit dem an Stellen gleichen genetischen Abdruck nachweisen, Lizenzgebühren in Millionenhöhe abzuknöpfen. Der normale Bauer ist dann entweder Pleite oder wie jeder mafiöse Kredithai das ausnutzt, sie knebeln dich mit neuen Sachen > Samen von Monsanto kaufen. Ätsch! Das ist alles nur pervers und darf in keiner Weise unterstützt werden.
Wenn eine chinesische Autofirma einen BMW Fake-X5 herstellt und verkauft, sehe ich nicht wirklich das Problem. Wer sich das kauft ist doch selber schuld und dennoch ist die Entscheidung völlig legitim. Die Wirtschaftswelt lebte schon immer damit, dass Ideen geklaut werden. Nur vergessen viele da was, die Idee alleine nützt ja nix, Es muss auch funktionieren. Ideen haben vielen, daher sollten Ideen auch nicht geschützt werden. Dann dürften wir hier ja nix mehr schreiben, weil unsere Ideen garantiert uralt sind - eben nur auf heutige Probleme angewandt. So geht das nicht, aber so wird es zumindest da wo Geld vermutet wird, gemacht. Nicht gut. 
Aber insgesamt habe ich schon den Eindruck, dass das immer mehr Leute kapieren. Ewig wird dieser Wahnsinn sicher nicht weitergehen. Entweder das System schluckt sich selbst > wäre ja mal interessant zu sehen, was passiert wenn drei, vier EU-Staaten tatsächlich pleite sind (zwei, drei haben wir ja fast schon). Der US-Bundesstaat Minnesota ist es bereits, eigentlich auch die Gesamte USA. Nur weil die ja die "Gesetze schreiben", werden die noch durchgetragen. Da ist bald foftein... Oder die Mensch lassen sich das nicht mehr gefallen und revolutionieren - aber das sehe ich nicht wirklich. Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## Kev95 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*

Langsam übertreibt Apple echt...

Wusstet ihr nicht? Apple hat Smartphones erfunden, nur Apple darf sie herstellen und verkaufen. 
Der Markt lebt vom Wettbeweb. 
Ein Unternehmen, das eine komplette Marktschiene einnimmt, ist glaube ich nicht mal zulässig...


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Es gibt wie bei allem gute Dinge bei Patenten anderer seits aber auch viel blödsinn.
Vorallem gibt es soviele Patente die man beachten muss das man nie 100% sicher sein kann ob da irgendwo doch noch was ist, oder ein Patent ist so schwammig das die auslegung dessen sehr viel Spielraum beinhaltet.

Andere versuchen nur Geld drauß zu machen oder andere zu bremsen oder behindern.

Verkaufsverbot wirds wohl nicht so schnell geben da muss wirklich was gravierendes sein.


----------



## canis lupus (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

wieder ein Patentrechtsstreit mehr, der Apple zu Apple macht.


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich finde die Aktionen von Apple mittlerweile echt lachhaft. Die versuchen alles zu regieren  Handymarkt, Appsstore, Notebooks, MP3 Player.
Und dann überall einen Aufstand machen und hier und da alles anprangern. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Solangsam macht sich Apple selber kaputt und dieser halbe Apfel nervt.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Warum stört euch das nur bei Apple ich önnte wahrscheinlich einen ähnliche NEWS zu Sammsung oder Intel oder Sony schreiben und ich denke da würden nicht so viele Negativ Posts. Habe das Gefühl das der  Thread hier Apple-Hater auf den Plan ruft.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Apple ist ansich nicht schlecht, doch ich versuche immer etwas vergleichbares zu finden, um nicht auf der selben Apple Welle mitzuschwimmen.

Mit solchen Aktionen ist Apple nun entgültig bei mir unten durch.

HTC macht eben auch gute Geräte wie das HTC Flyer was Apple konkurrenz macht genau wie im Handy sector.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, so seh ich das auch. Als ob HTC nicht das selbe mache würde.



Das Problem is weniger das Sie klagen. Das Problem ist, das Sie sich jeglichen Scheiß patentieren lassen können.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ja, das ist doch deren Masche. Zigtausende Patente auf Halde, und wenn jemand dagegen unwissentlich verstößt kann Apple ihm ans Bein pissen.

Und in diesem Ausmaß macht das eben nur Apple. Unter anderem darum kommt mir auch kein Apple ins Haus. 

Und HALLO??? Runde Ecken und bestimmte Dimensionen patentieren lassen??? Die Behörde gehört verhauen, aber richtig!


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



user1900 schrieb:


> Warum stört euch das nur bei Apple ich önnte wahrscheinlich einen ähnliche NEWS zu Sammsung oder Intel oder Sony schreiben und ich denke da würden nicht so viele Negativ Posts. Habe das Gefühl das der  Thread hier Apple-Hater auf den Plan ruft.


 
Ich bezeichne mich nich als Hater. Aber.
Apple ist überteuert und dem Preis nicht gerecht. Ich habe selber einen Ipod. Er ist toll. Aber ich würde ihn mir nicht nochmal holen.
Apple sehe ich mittlerweile als "wollenden" Marktführer in Sachen Notebooks und Handys / MP3 Player mit Touch. Das ist mir schon mittlerweile zuviel was die machen. Das hat nichts mit hassen zu tun. Das ist meine Meinung und ich habe selber ein Produkt. Daher kann ich mir die Meinung hier auch herausnehmen.


----------



## Citynomad (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

So weit ich weiß, verstößt Apple gegen mindestens genausoviele Patente anderer Smartphone Hersteller (etwa mobile Internetempfangstechnik bei Nokia oder Speicherung von Bildern in digitaler Form bei Kodak). Problem ist nur, dass diese keine amerikanischen Hersteller sind, daher sind die Gerichte in ihren Entscheidungen über Importverbote in die USA oder Patentrechtverletzungen im Allgemeinen doch sehr patriotisch. Wenn andere Hersteller genauso hart auf ihr Patente pochen würden, wie Apple, dürften bald gar keine Smartphones mehr verkauft werden.

Das Patentrechtssystem ist wirklich veraltet. Eine reine Idee zu patentieren ist purer Unsinn. Die genaue Funktionsweise (inkl. Vorstellung eines Prototypen innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit) macht da eher Sinn. Man kann ein Ziel ja auch auf verschiedene Wege erreichen. Bsp: Eine Technik kapazitiver oder/und multitouch Displays zu patentieren macht Sinn, aber den Einbau solcher in ein Telefon patentieren zu lassen ist absolut unsinnig.


----------



## syn0x (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Es interessiert bei diesem Thema keinen, ob ihr Apple mögt oder nicht...


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert mal was dir an IOS nicht passt?



Man ist so ein gesperrt!, keine Widgets, keine Homescreens, du brauchst iTunes alias. iShit,du kannst Apps nur aus dem AppStore laden. Sagen wir es ist kein bisschen individuell, es ist das was Steve möchte, das du eingesperrt bist und nicht aus dem Gefängnis ausbrichst ! Deswegen. fällt ihm immer was neues ein,  so das irgendwelche Fans sein Kram kaufen obwohl es kaum Neuerungen hat !

Ich besitze selber ein iPhone und ein Android Smartphone ( HTC Desire ) und muss sagen, dass das Android selbst ohne Root schon freier ist als iOS mit Jailbreak ! Nein ich bin kein Fanboy von Android und auch keiner von iOS bzw. Apple. Aber in Moment nervt mich iOS weil die HTC Sense Widgets extrem praktisch sind, und bei iOS brauchste ne App dafür.... Es ist mir einfach zu, eingesperrt.


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Früher hatte Apple das nicht nötig mit diversen Klagen zu versuchen die Marktanteile zu behaupten / erhöhen. Damals war Apple noch innovativ. Aber inzwischen haben die anderen Hersteller nicht nur aufgeholt, nein die haben Apple überholt. 

Aber anstatt wie früher mit wirklich guten innovativen Produkten auf dem Markt zu sein versenkt man riesige Summen in Patentklagen die sich über Jahre ziehen. Selbst wenn Apple ein Importimport für HTC Geräte in den USA erreicht, besteht die Möglichkeit dass HTC in Taiwan ein Importverbot für Apple Produkte erreicht. Das gleiche Spiel bei Samsung. Im Frühjahr 2012 soll das Galaxy3 kommen, bis dahin ist der Rechtsstreit mit Apple noch noch nicht erledigt. 

Apple hat keine Partner, dass heißt im Zweifelsfall steht man alleine da. und Partner zu finden dürfte bei dem Geschäftsgebaren schwer sein.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Damit kommen die nicht durch, wenn sie sagen, es besteht ein Patentproblem mit Android, dann müsste nicht nur HTC stoppen, sondern auch Motorola, Samsung, Sony Ericsson und alle Android Smartphone + Tablet Hersteller, das wäre nen Riesen Verlust


----------



## user1900 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Mal schaun was passiert vielleicht schaffen sie vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schaun was passiert vielleicht schaffen sie vielleicht auch nicht



Kann ich mir Net vorstellen


----------



## user1900 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich kanns mir sher gut vorstellen das die das schaffen, habe mal gehört Apple hat ne Kriegskasse von 2 Milliarden Dollar.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns mir sher gut vorstellen das die das schaffen, habe mal gehört apple hat ne kriegskasse von 2 milliarden dollar.



wtf !!!


----------



## Panto (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

verlieren marktanteile und schlagen um sich wie wildgewordene. könnte der anfang des untergangs sein. dreckskonzern. und die kiddies die apple verteidigen sind nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juli 2011)

Das Anti-apple forum ist pcghx wohl xD
Zum Teil könnte man meinen die Kommentare sind von Kindergarten Schüler...

Edit:


> Aber anstatt wie früher mit wirklich guten innovativen Produkten auf dem Markt zu sein versenkt man riesige Summen in Patentklagen die sich über Jahre ziehen. Selbst wenn Apple ein Importimport für HTC Geräte in den USA erreicht, besteht die Möglichkeit dass HTC in Taiwan ein Importverbot für Apple Produkte erreicht. Das gleiche Spiel bei Samsung. Im Frühjahr 2012 soll das Galaxy3 kommen, bis dahin ist der Rechtsstreit mit Apple noch noch nicht erledigt.



Wer hat das iPad erfunden vor nem guten Jahr und wer hat dann wieder einmal mitgezogen und ist auf den Zug aufgesprungen....

MfG


----------



## Axel_Foly (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Apple verkraftet es nicht das sich andere Smartphones auch gut verkaufen  . Und ich finde Android ist um Welten besser als IOS


 
genau so siehts aus ...


----------



## king_kalle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Schon mal Boston Legal geschaut? Da weisst du was in diesem Land durchgeht!

Apple geht einfach garnicht, die Inkompatibilität, die Preise, der Imperialismus.


----------



## Haxti (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



riedochs schrieb:


> Früher hatte Apple das nicht nötig mit diversen Klagen zu versuchen die Marktanteile zu behaupten / erhöhen. Damals war Apple noch innovativ. Aber inzwischen haben die anderen Hersteller nicht nur aufgeholt, nein die haben Apple überholt.
> 
> Aber anstatt wie früher mit wirklich guten innovativen Produkten auf dem Markt zu sein versenkt man riesige Summen in Patentklagen die sich über Jahre ziehen. Selbst wenn Apple ein Importimport für HTC Geräte in den USA erreicht, besteht die Möglichkeit dass HTC in Taiwan ein Importverbot für Apple Produkte erreicht. Das gleiche Spiel bei Samsung. Im Frühjahr 2012 soll das Galaxy3 kommen, bis dahin ist der Rechtsstreit mit Apple noch noch nicht erledigt.
> 
> Apple hat keine Partner, dass heißt im Zweifelsfall steht man alleine da. und Partner zu finden dürfte bei dem Geschäftsgebaren schwer sein.



Du triffst den Nagel aber sowas von! Ich habe auch ein ipod (mini 6gb. Das ding hat denug platz, und macht das, was er soll: Musik spielen! Mehr braucht es eigentlich dann auch nicht mehr.) Rein prinzipiell hab ich auch nichts gegen apple (bis auf das immer fetter werdende itunes, was man auf einem laptop im batteriebetrieb nicht starten sollte, weil es ordentlich saft frisst). Aber die Patentphilosophie ist reinster Bullshit.

- War apple wirklich der "erfinder" von Multitouch und Gestensteuerung? (Apple: Patent für Multitouch und Gestensteuerung (Update) - 24.06.2011 - ComputerBase) Wenn man den Patentname so ließt, könnte mans meinen. Warscheinlich kam vorher nur kein Mensch drauf, dass man sowas patentieren muss. Immerhin wurde im nachhinein klargestellt, dass es "nur" um die Browsersteuerung geht.

- Nur Apple darf einen appstore haben! Diese idee ist so wahnsinnig innovativ, dass man es ja wohl kaum zulassen kann, dass es andere appstores gibt. Da steckt noch nicht mal der produkt oder markenname drin, aber pantente muss man ja ansich schon haben. (App Store Patentrechtsverletzung: Apple klagt gegen Amazon wegen Markennamen) Sonst kann man ja auch nicht klagen, und das wäre ja langweilig, weil es gibt ja nichts zu tun. Der Designer hat seine arbeit getan und Funkempfang wird sowieso überbewertet.

Sicher: Andere Klagen auch, aber nicht in diesen Ausmaßen. Vorallem sind es wenn dann die üblichen Partner, die sich mal wieder im Gerichtssaal treffen, aber Apple sollte sich auch hier eher einen eigenen bauen lassen


----------



## zweilinkehaende (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Erstes HAHA: Die Handelkommision braucht mindestens 1,5 Jahre.
Zweites HAHA: Bis dahin können die Geräte verkauft werden.
Drittes HAHA: Dann stützen sich HTC-Produkte schon auf neue Patente. 

Apple:


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Fordern können sie ja. Ob sie damit durchkommen ist fraglich.


----------



## Lexx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



> Was zur Hölle ist ein Smartfon?


das gegenteil von smartfoff.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wer hat das iPad erfunden vor nem guten Jahr und wer hat dann wieder einmal mitgezogen und ist auf den Zug aufgesprungen....
> 
> MfG


 
Microsoft hats erfunden, genau wie die Touch-Technik.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Das stimmt aber bevor die es auf den Markt bringen konnten ist Gates gegangen und der neue Leiter hat die Abteilung geschlossen (Dieser Idiot)


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht und alle Beiträge gelesen.

Aber HTC hat VIA gekauft. Apfel hat von VIA Patente verletzt und VIA war für ein Verkaufsstopp  von IchPhone usw. Ich glaube das es deswegen auf eine Einigung hinausläuft und keiner den Verkauf stoppen muss.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Hat HTC nicht die Tocjterfirma S3 gekauft ? (bzw auch)

Aber wenn Apfle die Patente von Via verlezt hat, müsste dann HTC nicht klagen ?


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

HTC hat VIA nicht gekauft. Nur eine Firma, die VIA gehörte, nämlich S3.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ja endlich ich hatte recht 
S3 ist für Grakik zuständig hatte früher mit Nvidia und ATi mitgehalten aber heute kent sie kaum noch einer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



PCuner schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber bevor die es auf den Markt bringen konnten ist Gates gegangen und der neue Leiter hat die Abteilung geschlossen (Dieser Idiot)


 
Laut amerikanischen Patentrecht Spielt das keine Rolle der echte "Erfinder" bekommt das Patent und ich denke Microsoft kann das sehr gut Beweisen das sie es vor Apple hatten.



king_kalle schrieb:


> Schon mal Boston Legal geschaut? Da weisst du was in diesem Land durchgeht!



Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint ansonsten mein Beileid.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint ansonsten mein Beileid.


 

xDDD

Nice


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Nur pocht MS eben nicht wie ein wildgewordener Eber auf seine Patente. 
Bei Apple ist das ja Teil der Verkaufsstrategie. Hunderttausende Patente auf Halde, egal für was, und seien es runde Ecken, um dann die Konkurrenz nach Möglichkeit zu behindern und mehr der eigenen Produkte verkaufen zu können


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Würde gerne wissen wer bei Apple Inc. für diesen Krieg zuständig ist, den ich denke nicht das Jobs dafür verantwortlich ist, der liegt ja 90% seiner Zeit im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartfons*



Haxti schrieb:


> Aber die Patentphilosophie ist reinster Bullshit.



Aus Apples Sicht macht das traurigerweise eben sogar Sinn; die Gründe liegen auf der Hand.

Apple verkauft seine Produkte in erster Linie über Design und Usability.
Diese zwei Alleinstellungsmerkmale (die per se einfach zu kopieren sind) versucht man halt zu schützen, sprich Touchscreen, App-Stores, Abmessungen werden gerichtlich verteidigt.

Eigentlich handelt Apple insofern sogar ziemlich geschickt, indem sie die Konkurrenz zurückbinden und kleinere Players mit einer aggressiven Patentstrategie abschrecken.
Das kann aber nur erfolgreich sein, wenn man das in aller Konsequenz durchzieht. Geht man gegen einen Anbieter nicht ins Feld, schafft das Präjudizien, die später Gerichtsentscheide zu Ungunsten von Apple entscheiden könnte. 

Ich vermute, das wird mit ein Grund sein, warum Apple auf dem Smartphone-Markt lange dermassen konkurrenzlos waren, nämlich weil sie Eintrittsbarrieren geschaffen haben.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Mal was nettes für zwischendurch
US carriers have a problem with Apple users


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Apple geht mir mittlerweile auch sowas von auf den Sack... das liegt nicht an den Produkten, denn die sind nicht schlecht. Hab selbst einen iPod Touch und bin einigermaßen zufrieden.
Aber wegen jedem Scheiß wird geklagt, und dann wirds von den Apple-Fanboys so hingestellt als hätte Apple alles erfunden. Tja, wer in seinem eigenen Apple-Paralel-Universum lebt geht halt davon aus, dass Apple die Tablets erfunden hat und weiß nicht dass z.B. Archos früher dran war. Oder er geht davon aus dass Apple Smartphones erfunden hat und weiß nicht, dass z.B. Nokia und vor allem Sony Ericsson schon Jahre davor ähnliche Geräte hatten, die auch heute noch mehr mit dem zu tun haben, was mit Smartphone eigentlich gemeint ist als jedes iPhone, was bisher erschienen ist.

Naja, ich hab HTC jetzt quasi unterstützt und zum Sensation gegriffen, das ist im Vergleich zum iPhone einfach das bessere Produkt. Ich denke dass Apple das auch weiß, sonst würden die nicht schon wieder gegen Gegner vorgehen. Die Zeit bis zum nächsten iPhone muss schließlich überbrückt werden.
Wenn sich der Markt bei den Smartphones weiter so entwickelt, ist über kurz oder lang eh Schicht im Schacht für Apple. Die Entwicklung geht bei Android-Geräten einfach viel schneller, und wenn Apple sein iPhone 4 mit Dual-Core vorstellt, wird 3D bei Android schon Standard sein und die ersten Geräte mit Quad-Cores werden vorgestellt. Und während sich Samsung, HTC, LG und Motorola immer weiter pushen, wird Apple an Bedeutung verlieren, wenn sie ihre Produktpolitik nicht ändern.


----------



## ATB (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

War ja mal wieder klar. Es gab ja lange nichts zu verklagen. 

Wie Macht/Geldgeil muss man eigentlich sein um andere Hersteller wegen Ähnlichkeit in Grund und Boden zu klagen? Wenn das so ist könnte -wurde Er noch leben- Bell Apple verklagen weil die Apfelmänner ein Telefon in ihre Geräte einbauen ohne ihn um Erlaubnis zu fragen.  Steve, so geht das nicht


----------



## negert (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wer hat das iPad erfunden vor nem guten Jahr und wer hat dann wieder einmal mitgezogen und ist auf den Zug aufgesprungen....



Naja den Tablet PC an sich hat Apple sicher nicht erfunden. Genausowenig wie das Smartphone. Allerdings ist es nunmal so das alles was Apple Produziert, von den Apple-Fanboys gekauft wird. Auch wenn das ein 100Euro Glasfaserkabel ist in dem Kupfer verbaut wurde...

Was wollt ihr? In nem Jahr bringt Apple nen Flachbildfernseher raus und dann wird gesagt das Apple das TV-Wesen revolutioniert hat. Ich verstehe die ganze Aufrgenung nicht...sorry


----------



## jensi251 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Hoffentlich stirbt Apple bald aus.
Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten was die alles veranstalten.


----------



## Dennisth (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



nyso schrieb:


> Mal was nettes für zwischendurch
> US carriers have a problem with Apple users


 
Tja daran sieht man mal wieder, wer Apple nutzt: Leute die absolut keine Ahnung haben.

@Topic

Tja wundert mich ehrlichgesagt nicht, denn das HTC Sensation ist dem iPhone 5 nunmal haushoch überlegen und Apple heult jetzt rum weil:
1. Sie stehen nichtmehr überall als Testsieger da
2. Sie geraten ohne Klagen in Vergessenheit.

4. Das weiß fürs weiße iPhone ist ja mithilfe von Mondstein (Portal 2 Easteregg) gemacht worden und die kosten müssen ja irgendwie wieder rein oder?
5. Man muss ja so tun, als wäre man der einzige und beste Hersteller von Smartphones/Tablets usw.

Sollen die doch klagen bis die Schwarz werden. Nur aufpassen, dass es nicht nachhinten losgeht (siehe Jailbreak in den USA)

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Versucht bitte über der Gürtelleine zu bleiben. Unterstellend beleidigende Aussagen werden hier nicht geduldet. Auch nicht gegenüber Personen außerhalb des Forums.

*B2T*


----------



## Dark Messiah (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

also ich muss sagen, dass gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht, was apple da abzieht. und nein ich bin kein hater, ich hatte selbst mal ein iphone und es hat mir wahrlich gefallen. die produkte sind auch gut, aber diese art von marktstrategie finde ich schlichtweg.. ********, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

das was apple da abzieht geht meiner meinung schon richtung diktatur in der smartphone-branche... 


die äpfel sollen verfaulen  bin und bleibe bei Android


----------



## El Sativa (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

ich sags ja. sobald nen unternehmen an die börse geht bekommen die nen schlag und werden größenwahnsinnig.
aber nicht nur, das die ihre telefone und microhandtaschenpc´s überteuert verticken, jetzt hat der brain dem pinki gezeigt, was er heute abend machen will.


----------



## sensitron (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Habe alle Kommentare gelesen und muss sagen, der einzige Applefanboy den ich hier gesehen hab is der Threadersteller  Sehr lustige Kommentare wie du Apple jedes mal in Schutz nimmst. Nich dass ich ein Apple-Hater bin, es ist mir nur so aufgefallen beim lesen 
(Habe selbst ein LG Optimus Speed seit März. und bin froh dass ich kein iphone geholt habe. Meine schwester is mittlerweile von iphone auf desire s umgestigen und ist begeistert  Sie hat auch ein Mac Pro btw. also auch keine apple haterin^^ )


----------



## user1900 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich selber bin von HTC HD2  auf das IPhone um gestiegen aus sehr einfachen Gründen, ich schreibe Apps für das System also ist es ganz angenehm die mal auf nem richtigen Device zu testen. Außerdem bin ich sehr zu frieden mit der Verarbeitung und des ganzen Systems. Ich stehe auf gut durchtachte Konzept und den Stylefacktor ist mir auch sehr wichtige. Mag halt kein Platik.


----------



## kingkoolkris (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Wenn Du in den Programmcode soviel Fehler einbaust wie in der Rechtschreibung dann hätte ich Angst um mein (nicht vorhandenes) iPhone.


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Wenn Du in den Programmcode soviel Fehler einbaust wie in der Rechtschreibung dann hätte ich Angst um mein (nicht vorhandenes) iPhone.




Zum Thema: Apple ist langsam mehr als lächerlich, wer wohl als nächstes an der Reihe ist?


----------



## iceman-joker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

....apple erfindet vielleicht nicht alles neu, aber was sie als "neu" vorstellen, funktioniert wenigstens zu 150%, im gegensatz zu anderen firmen. klar mag es tablets schon früher gegeben haben, aber der der kleine aber feine unterschied ist, es hat niemanden interessiert. heute spricht weltweit jeder vom ipad 2 und iphone 4. und weil apple so erfolgreich ist, und es wohl auch bleiben wird, versuchen alle schnell ihren happen abzubekommen. die lawine, die apple mit ihren geraeten ins rollen gebracht hat, ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. das ist fakt. mittlerweile nutzen selbst fast alle grossen firmen macs ,iphones und ipads. das fängt im bundestag an und hoert in kleinstbetrieben auf. warum? weils einfach zu bedienen ist und es funktioniert. das ist alles. und mehr will der grossteil auch nicht. die wollen nicht irgendwelche selbstkomponierten klingeltöne oder bunte custom-roms.das mag fuer jugendliche und experementierfreudige aufregend sein, aber der großteil der 25-50 jährigen ist so etwas ziemlich wurscht. die kennen noch nichtmal den unterschied zwischen android,win phone 7 und ios. geschweige denn wissen sie was custom roms sind oder nen jailbreak.und diese sehr große käuferschicht ist es ,was apple zu dem macht ,wo sie heute stehen. und zurecht auch, denn keine firma steigt umsonst in der welt zum mit erfolgreichsten unternehmen auf. das macht man mal nicht so nebenbei. die neider kommen also nicht unbedingt von apples reihen, sondern eher von den anderen firmen, die krampfhaft versuchen auch ihr stückchen abzubekommen, um auf apples erfolgwelle mitzuschwimmen.


----------



## user1900 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Genau so sieht das nämlich aus. Aber bestimmt kommt gleich von allen das sind doch nur Apple-Fanboys ganz ehrlich mir ist es ziemlich egal was ihr denkt das was zählt ist der einegne Eindruck und die eigen Meinung. Also labert doch was ihr wollt.


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Erfolgreichsten Unternehmen? Das ist Apple ganz sicher nicht. 

Aber du hast Recht, Apple ist perfekt für Leute ohne Ahnung. Leute mit Ahnung kaufen nämlich was besseres Ein Glück für Apple das es so viele Ahnungslose gibt.


----------



## iceman-joker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



nyso schrieb:


> Erfolgreichsten Unternehmen? Das ist Apple ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> Aber du hast Recht, Apple ist perfekt für Leute ohne Ahnung. Leute mit Ahnung kaufen nämlich was besseres Ein Glück für Apple das es so viele Ahnungslose gibt.



....von ahnungslosen menschen wie dir,kann man nicht mehr erwarten.
hier mal nen zitat vom handelsblatt.

hier der link: Ranking: Apple ist die erfolgreichste Marke der Welt - Industrie - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt

aber falls du es nicht hinbekommen solltest,hier der originaltext:

Apple ist die erfolgreichste Marke der Welt


Der US-Multimediariese Apple ist die wertvollste Unternehmensmarke der Erde. Die Studie „Best Global Brands 2010“ zeigt, dass der Konzern im vergangenen Jahr seinen Marktwert um 37 Prozent steigern konnte. Apple verweist damit andere Schwergewichte auf die Plätze. Apple ist die erfolgreichste Marke weltweit. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt die Studie "Best Global Brands 2010" der Beratungsgesellschaft Interbrand, über die das Handelsblatt in seiner Donnerstagsausgabe berichtet. Alljährlich bewertet Interbrand die 100 wertvollsten globalen Marken und weist ihnen monetäre Werte zu.
Demnach hat Computeranbieter Apple seinen Markenwert um 37 Prozent auf 21,1 Mrd. Dollar gesteigert. Ebenfalls kräftig zugelegt hat der Suchmaschinenanbieter Google, dessen Markenwert sich um 36 Prozent auf 43,6 Mrd. Dollar erhöhte. Die wertvollste Marke ist - wie schon in den Vorjahren - mit 70,5 Mrd. Dollar die Getränkemarke Coca-Cola.
Nachdem der Gesamtwert der Top-100-Marken im vergangenen Krisenjahr um im Schnitt 4,6 Prozent nachgegeben hatte, ist er in diesem Jahr wieder um vier Prozent gestiegen und hat damit das Niveau von 2008 erreicht. „Der Schaden der Krise ist behoben“, fasst Walter Brecht, Chef von Interbrand Zentral- und Osteuropa, die Studie „Best Global Brands 2010“ zusammen.

ist zwar von ende 2010, aber daran hat sich ja nichts geändert

hier noch was aktuelles,schlaumeier.

http://somoga.de/2011/01/04/apple-borsenwert-steigt-auf-uber-300-millarden-dollar/


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



nyso schrieb:


> Erfolgreichsten Unternehmen? Das ist Apple ganz sicher nicht.


 
WTF? Haste dir schonmal den Aktienkurs von Apple angeschaut ??? Also nicht erfolgreich sieht anders aus. Apple ist das 2. wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt.  

aber btt: Naja wense die Patente eben haben dürfen sie Sie natürlich auch einklagen, ob sie das bei den usern aber beliebter macht wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich kann Menschen verstehen, die Apple/bzw. deren Produkte mögen, da sie einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen sind, man muss sich keine Gedanken über Kompatibilitätsprobleme machen usw... 
Für mich ist das geschlossene Betriebsystem zwar nix aber wems gefällt.

mfg

Edit: Mist war einer schneller. Ich sollte doch auf Antworten klicken wenn ich den post fertig habe xD


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



iceman-joker schrieb:


> aber falls du es nicht hinbekommen solltest,hier der originaltext:


  den du eventuell selber nochmal lesen solltest



iceman-joker schrieb:


> Apple ist die erfolgreichste Marke der Welt





iceman-joker schrieb:


> Demnach hat Computeranbieter *Apple seinen Markenwert um 37 Prozent auf 21,1 Mrd. Dollar* gesteigert. Ebenfalls kräftig zugelegt hat der Suchmaschinenanbieter *Google, dessen Markenwert sich um 36 Prozent auf 43,6 Mrd. Dollar erhöhte*. Die wertvollste Marke ist - wie schon in den Vorjahren - *mit 70,5 Mrd. Dollar die Getränkemarke Coca-Cola.*


 

Weil es in diesem einen Jahr eben 1% steiler bergauf ging als bei Google. Google ist aber doppelt so viel Wert, Coca Cola sogar dreieinhalb mal so viel Wert

Aber ich bin ja sooooo AhnungslosImmer schön Augen auf beim Lesen, und vor allem Verstehen was da steht Und mal nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, das soll helfen


----------



## iceman-joker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, das apple "die" erfolgreichste firma ist,sondern nur das es zu den erfolgreichsten gehört.deine aussage..."Erfolgreichsten Unternehmen? Das ist Apple ganz sicher nicht." zeigt das du keine ahnung hast.lese mal zeitung.


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

So, Beleidigung gleich mal gemeldet

Du hast gar nichts gesagt, du hast nur aus der Quelle zitiert. Und die besagt das Apple die erfolgreichste Marke ist. Was meiner Meinung eben Bullshit ist. Sie sind prozentual minimal mehr gewachsen als Google, man kommt von 21€ aber auch mit weniger Geld auf 41€ als von 41€ auf 81€, nur mal so als simples Rechenbeispiel. 

Apple wuchs prozentual mehr, Google aber real mehr, und DAS ist der wichtige Wert. Handelsblatt etc kannst du oft in der Pfeife rauchen. 

Btw. habe ich Ahnung, genau deshalb lese ich bewusst keine Zeitung


----------



## oneofone (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Wer hats erfunden? Hier:

PADD - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki
File: PADD.jpg - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki
File: DS9 arboretum plan.jpg - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki
File: PADD stylus interface.jpg - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki
File: Sarah Sisko reconstruction.jpg - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki

Außerdem ist das beste OS immer noch LCARS 

Edith sagt:

Ich frage mich wann der Kampf um das "i" beginnt: IBM i - Für Power Systems inklusive System i, iSeries und AS/400 - Deutschland


----------



## user1900 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Wenn IBM das wollte hätten die schon längst geklagt, wir werden ja sehen welche Marke sich durchsetzt. Wo bei mir die Aussage das Coca Cola "nur" noch 70,5 Mrd Wert sein soll doch etwas zu wenig erscheint, wenn vor nicht ganz 10 Jahren einen New Yorker Analystengruppe den Wert der Marke (also nur den Name) Coca Cola auf 1000 mrd festlegten. Die 1000 Mrd. im deutschen Zählsystem, das wäre ja ein Einbruch um fast 93%.


----------



## iceman-joker (15. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> So, Beleidigung gleich mal gemeldet
> 
> Du hast gar nichts gesagt, du hast nur aus der Quelle zitiert. Und die besagt das Apple die erfolgreichste Marke ist. Was meiner Meinung eben Bullshit ist. Sie sind prozentual minimal mehr gewachsen als Google, man kommt von 21€ aber auch mit weniger Geld auf 41€ als von 41€ auf 81€, nur mal so als simples Rechenbeispiel.
> 
> ...



...ohhhhhh, ich wusste nicht, das du so ein sensibelchen bist.
....herr lehrer, aber der da hinten hat mich beschimpft!!!! lol

deine persönliche meinung kannst du ja hier posten, aber online berichte vom zb handeslblatt zu dementieren    ist nen bisschen übertrieben. ausserdem habe ich dir noch nen 2 link gepostet. nicht vom handelsblatt. ich kann dir auch noch mehr raussuchen. aber lass mal. seriöse zeitungen irren bestimmt alle.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Ich bin sicher nicht sensibel, keine Angst. Ich hab nur die Schnauze massiv voll davon das das Niveau im PCGHX dank Leuten wie dir im freien Fall ist. 

Ich denke wir werden auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Du hälst Zeitungen offenbar für Offenbarungen, alles was da steht muss richtig sein. Das dies meist nicht der Fall ist ist zwar bewiesen, aber das werde ich dir eh nicht beibringen können.

Aber in dem Handelsblatt-Artikel sollte es doch selbst einem blinden mit Krückstock direkt ins Auge springen!!!

Apple die erfolgreichste Marke der Welt!

Aber Google und Cola noch wesentlich erfolgreicher. Halloooho?
Der Autor war garantiert mindestens so ein Apple Fanboy wie du und hat das Teil garantiert auf seinem absolut überteuerten Macbook geschrieben
Ändert aber nichts daran das der Artikel schlicht Bullshit ist, und das ist nicht meine persönliche Meinung, sondern Tatsache. Genau wie sehr viele andere Artikel im Handelsblatt Müll sind, aber das weißt du Zeitungsgläubiger sicher viel besser


----------



## iceman-joker (15. Juli 2011)

sehr wahscheinlich hälst du die tagesschau auch für lügner und alle andere zeitungen auch, wie zb der spiegel oder der stern. sehr wahrscheinlich bist du natürlich viel schlauer als alle medien zusammen. der super börsenkurs von apple ist sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur ein fake, eigentlich leben alles um dich herum nur lügner, ausser dir natürlich. schon mal dran gedacht, beim netten arzt von nebenan vorbeizuschauen , der hat sicherlich zeit, sich deine probleme anzuhören-)))


----------



## user1900 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

lol da kann mann sich nun einfach nur hoffen das ganz in der nähe ein rettungswagen ist wenn man das liest da bekommt man nen übelsten LAchflash, also Apple ist eine Solide Firma aber sie kommt noch lange nicht an Google oder Cocoa Cola ran wie gesagt 1000 Mrd, das ist nen bissel mehr, Apple liegt bei knappen 320 MRD Wert. Also ganz Ruhig sind zwar mehr wert als Microsoft aber weniger als Google oder Coca Cola und das was du da abziehst iceman-joke ist echt dumm, du bist ein kleiner neu einsteigen (genau wie ich) und machst erstmal nen PCGHX Mitgleid das schon bistimmt doppelt solage hier ist wie du und ich zusammen an. Denke mal drüber nach in welcher Position du dich befindest.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

@iceman-joker

Der Artikel, den du zitierst, ist doch völliger Unsinn. Da steht Apple wäre die erfolgreichste Marke der Welt, nur damit danach gezeigt wird dass Coca-Cola und Google viel erfolgreicher sind. Da kann der Artikel doch wohl nicht so seriös sein, oder ?


----------



## Sionix (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



iceman-joker schrieb:


> sehr wahscheinlich hälst du die tagesschau auch für lügner und alle andere zeitungen auch, wie zb der spiegel oder der stern. sehr wahrscheinlich bist du natürlich viel schlauer als alle medien zusammen. der super börsenkurs von apple ist sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur ein fake, eigentlich leben alles um dich herum nur lügner, ausser dir natürlich. schon mal dran gedacht, beim netten arzt von nebenan vorbeizuschauen , der hat sicherlich zeit, sich deine probleme anzuhören-)))



er hat nie behauptet, dass er schlauer als alle zeitungen sei. aber es ist eine tatsache, dass menschen sich irren und informationen falsch verwerten oder interpretieren können.

apple ist erfolgriech, auch wenn die, die was von computern verstehen eher den kopfschütteln, aber trotzdem ist apple nicht erfolgreicher als google und coca cola. und da sprechen die einnahmen doch deutlich für sich.

gleich ausfallend werden, nur weil man nicht der meinung eines anderen ist und denkt seine meinung ist zu 100% richtig, könnte am alter liegen. ich weiss zwar nicht wie alt du bist, aber dieses verhalten zeigt sich bei kindern, die in der pubertät stecken.


----------



## iceman-joker (15. Juli 2011)

wenn ihr mal nen bisschen lesen koenntet , habe ich auch in meinem beitrag von der vorherigen seite, so ziemlich mittig, nur gesagt, das apple mit zu den erfolgreichsten unternehmen 2011 zaehlen. MEHR NICHT. danach kam von dem superkollegen das zitat, nur weil er apple nicht mag, das apple nicht erfolgreich waere . daraufhin habe ich erst mit den online artikeln zitiert. also erst mal nen paar beitraege zum urtopic zurueck blaettern, bevor ihr hier rumspammt.


----------



## user1900 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*



user1900 schrieb:


> Das was du da abziehst iceman-joke ist echt dumm, du bist ein kleiner neu einsteigen (genau wie ich) und machst erstmal nen PCGHX Mitgleid, dass schon bistimmt doppelt solage hier ist wie du und ich zusammen, an. Denke mal drüber nach in welcher Position du dich befindest.



Schreibe ich so undeutlich als das man das nicht versteht, also noch mal Klartext. Ich würde an deiner Stell nicht das Maul so weit aufreisen, du machst dich unbeliebt. Ich meine in welcher Position befindest du doch das du hier leuten das Rumspamen vorwerfen kannst. Wie lange bist du schon bei PCGHX ? Wie lange nyso? Vielleicht respecktierst du so was mal, oder muss erst ein Mod dich darauf hinweisen. 

Jeder der wissen will wie gut welches Unternehmen ist kann sich mit den Börsendaten erchenen wie viel das Unternehmen wert ist.

MFG USER1900


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Apple ist nunmal nicht eines der erfolgreichsten Unternehmen. 

Du kannst Erfolg nicht am puren Markenwert messen, das ist doch Unsinn. Erfolg misst sich am Realwert und am Umsatz. Und da ist Google sicher nicht eine der erfolgreichsten.

Guck dir diese Liste an: Liste der größten Unternehmen der Welt

Platz 75 von 100.
Selbst die Münchener Rück Versicherungsgruppe macht mehr Umsatz

Sicher ist das sie erfolgreich sind, wer was anderes sagt der hat keine Ahnung. Und der Markenwert ist hoch, ja. Aber sie sind eine von vielen Technologiefirmen, mehr nicht. Aktuell sind sie trend, wohl auch weil die Produkte sehr einfach gestrickt sind und für DAUs konzipiert sind. Dazu der Hype um jedes "neue" Produkt, fertig ist der hohe Markenwert.

Aber wie gesagt, selbst die Münchener Rück macht mehr Umsatz.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Apple: Verkaufsverbot für HTC Smartphones*

Es wäre jetzt wieder angebracht, dass sich die Herren beruhigen. Allzu persönliches habe ich aus dem Thread entfernt.

*B2T*


----------

